# Done cheese and needed xtra cold pics



## dave17a (Feb 24, 2013)

temps were up to 78 or so in smoker with ambient at49. Gotter done though













001.jpg



__ dave17a
__ Feb 24, 2013


















002.jpg



__ dave17a
__ Feb 24, 2013


















006.jpg



__ dave17a
__ Feb 24, 2013






Did muenster, farmers and more cream cheese with bread crumbs sprinkled on top this time. Last pic is cheese in different phases and 23# of bacon that will be smokin, 12# at at a time with different smoke next week. Wet brine one. Dry on other. Can,t wait. Smells good just turning it on dry. After packing the snow with ice jugs in smoker, temps went down, and I felt better. Packed more snow in front.


----------

